# Η γενική των υποκοριστικών



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Μάλλον για πλάκα πρέπει να αναφέρω αυτό που είδαν τα μάτια μου σε τίτλο του Μακεδονία TV:
Ο παρ' ολίγον χωρισμός του *ζευγαρακιού *(!)
Φαίνεται ότι ο συντάκτης του πρωινάδικου είχε τόσο μεγάλη επιθυμία να ονομάσει "ζευγαράκι" το ζευγάρι, που προτίμησε να μας βγάλει το μάτι, παρά να γράψει "του ζευγαριού".

Βέβαια, το γεράκι έχει γενική του γερακιού, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι υποκοριστικό. Φανταστείτε το καναπεδάκι-του καναπεδακιού, ή το φασολάκι-του φασολακιού. 

Από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια θυμάμαι που είχα ακούσει στο χωριό του πατέρα μου άλλα παιδάκια να χρησιμοποιούν τη γενική το παιδάκι-του παιδάκου


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2008)

Χε, χε!
Εγώ πάλι ήξερα το πιτσιρίκι-του πιτσιρίκι


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 8, 2008)

Μια που είπατε για υποκοριστικά, μόνο εμένα με εκνευρίζουν οι πωλητές και οι πωλήτριες που τα λένε όλα με υποκοριστικά; Το πουκαμισάκι, η εκπτωσούλα, η αποδειξούλα, να πληρώσουμε με καρτούλα, μια υπογραφούλα, σακουλίτσα, κορδελίτσα αν είναι για δωράκι... Σε νηπιαγωγείο μπήκα;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Μια που είπατε για υποκοριστικά, μόνο εμένα με εκνευρίζουν οι πωλητές και οι πωλήτριες που τα λένε όλα με υποκοριστικά; Το πουκαμισάκι, η εκπτωσούλα, η αποδειξούλα, να πληρώσουμε με καρτούλα, μια υπογραφούλα, σακουλίτσα, κορδελίτσα αν είναι για δωράκι... Σε νηπιαγωγείο μπήκα;



Σου κάνουν τσαχπινιές, βρε!!! 


Εγώ το κορυφαίο το έχω ακούσει από τη γιαγιά μου: "Για δες, τι έχει η ρόδα του ποδηλατακιού του παιδακιού;"


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Επειδή η κατάληξη _-άκι_ ξεκίνησε ως _-άκιο_, κι έχουμε αρκετές λέξεις σε _-άκιο_ (_κλιμάκιο -> κλιμακίου, φυλάκιο -> φυλακίου_ κλπ.), εγώ σχηματίζω τη γενική σε _-ακίου_ (κι όχι σε _-ακιού_ κατά το _γερακιού_): _η επιτυχία του βιντεακίου | ο ήχος του κλιπακίου | η γεύση του κρασακίου και των καναπεδακίων | η μέθη των φιλακίων_.


----------



## crystal (Jul 8, 2008)

Μπορεί να είναι μόνο δική μου αίσθηση, αλλά οι γενικές σε _-κίου_ μου φαίνονται σκωπτικές και τις χρησιμοποιώ με το ανάλογο ύφος - υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, δε, τις αποφεύγω επιμελώς. (Αχ, απενοχοποιήστε με! :) )


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Ναι, είναι για σκωπτική, λεξιπλαστική και λοιπές δημιουργικές χρήσεις. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 8, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Μια που είπατε για υποκοριστικά, μόνο εμένα με εκνευρίζουν οι πωλητές και οι πωλήτριες που τα λένε όλα με υποκοριστικά; Το πουκαμισάκι, η εκπτωσούλα, η αποδειξούλα, να πληρώσουμε με καρτούλα, μια υπογραφούλα, σακουλίτσα, κορδελίτσα αν είναι για δωράκι... Σε νηπιαγωγείο μπήκα;



Πάλι καλά που μείνανε στα υποκοριστικά δεν περάσανε στο "γλύκα", "γειά σου, γλύκα", "τι ωραία που σου πάει, γλύκα" και δε συμμαζεύεται...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Χε, χε!
> Εγώ πάλι ήξερα το πιτσιρίκι-του πιτσιρίκι


Όμως το πιτσιρίκι -που φυσικά δεν είναι υποκοριστικό- κάνει πολύ άνετα γενική του πιτσιρικιού, όπως το φιστίκι-του φιστικιού. Άρα, αυτός που έλεγε "του πιτσιρίκι" μάλλον πήγε ένα βήμα πιο πέρα...


----------



## danae (Jul 8, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Μια που είπατε για υποκοριστικά, μόνο εμένα με εκνευρίζουν οι πωλητές και οι πωλήτριες που τα λένε όλα με υποκοριστικά; Το πουκαμισάκι, η εκπτωσούλα, η αποδειξούλα, να πληρώσουμε με καρτούλα, μια υπογραφούλα, σακουλίτσα, κορδελίτσα αν είναι για δωράκι... Σε νηπιαγωγείο μπήκα;



Συμφωνώ! Κι ένα άλλο που μισώ είναι τα "λεφτάκια". Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο, δεν τα βλέπω με τόση αγάπη...


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2008)

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έχει γράψει εργασία για το θέμα αυτό -αλλά δεν το έχω πρόχειρο εδώ στην καυτή αμμουδιά


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να βρεις τη μελέτη του Τριανταφυλλίδη, συνονόματε, και να τη μοιραστείς κάπως μαζί μας. Στο μεταξύ, να καταθέσω λίγες δικές μου σκέψεις. Έχουμε πει πόσο δύσκολη είναι η γενική σε κάποιες λέξεις της δημοτικής, ιδιαίτερα η γενική του πληθυντικού. Όχι όμως γιατί υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας αρμονίας του σύμπαντος που το απαγορεύει. Απλώς δεν τις έχουν συνηθίσει τα αφτιά μας και, μόλις κάνουμε να ξεστομίσουμε κάτι σε –ακιού, ανασύρουμε γρήγορα την ασμίκρυντη λέξη αν μας έρθει εύκολα στο νου, ανακατεύουμε τη σύνταξη, κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας και εξακολουθούμε να κρατάμε αυτές τις γενικές στην απομόνωση.

Έτσι ακριβώς θα αντιδρούσα κι εγώ, στο πρώτο τουλάχιστον άκουσμα, στις περισσότερες απ’ αυτές, ενώ εγώ ο ίδιος θα απέφευγα να προκαλέσω διεκδικώντας κάποια τέτοια πρωτιά, π.χ. _του γεροντακιού_. Όμως, πράγμα περίεργο, δεν θα μόρφαζα ακούγοντας «του ζευγαρακιού», ίσως επειδή δεν έχει συνηθίσει το αφτί μου το «δημοτικό διαμέρισμα Ζευγαρακίου». Ενώ από την άλλη, θα καγχάσω αν ακούσω «του Δερβενακιού» ή «των Δερβενακιών».

Τι θα κάνουμε όμως με υποκοριστικά που δεν μπορούμε να τα αποσμικρύνουμε; Δεν θα πούμε «του σουβλακιού»; Γιατί όχι «του γκαζακιού»; Θα πούμε αυτό το γελοίο «του καζανακίου» για να μην πούμε «του καζανακιού»; Δύσκολο να πεις ότι είσαι «κάτοικος Καλαμακιού», αλλά «έκατσε μια μύγα στην άκρη του καλαμακιού» θα πω, όχι «του καλαμακίου». Άλλωστε, όσοι λένε «του καμακιού» και «των καμακιών» αγνοούν ή αδιαφορούν για το ότι πρόκειται για υποκοριστικό. Όπως άλλωστε και όταν λέμε «του καπακιού», «του παγκακιού», «του σακακιού», «του τασακιού».

Άλλωστε και το κοράκι-του κορακιού και το λαβράκι-του λαβρακιού και το μουστάκι-του μουστακιού και το χαντάκι-του χαντακιού, υποκοριστικά θεωρούνται. Αλλά δεν το σκεφτόμαστε, όπως δεν καθόμαστε να σκεφτούμε ότι τα «του μερακιού», «του σοκακιού», «του τσιρακιού» είναι από τούρκικες λέξεις.

Γιατί όχι λοιπόν και «του δισκακιού», «του γατακιού», «του κουμπακιού», «του κουτακιού», «του λαμπακιού», «του λουρακιού». Ναι, τρισύλλαβα τα περισσότερα αν κάτι πρέπει να μας πει αυτό, όπως ας πούμε ότι είναι απίθανο να πούμε «του φρεσκαρισματακιού».

Γενικότερα πάντως, πολλά που ήταν τέρατα προχτές, τα ακούμε σήμερα χωρίς να σηκώνουμε το φρύδι. Και δεν θα σηκώνουμε το φρύδι μεθαύριο για πολλά που είναι τέρατα σήμερα.

Ενώ λοιπόν κανένας δεν θα ενοχληθεί με τα παλιά κλισέ, π.χ. _αντί πινακίου φακής_, θα πούμε «του γερακιού», που _είναι_ υποκοριστικό (ιέραξ). Και μόνο για να γελάσουμε θα λέγαμε «του σπανακίου» ή «μεταξύ τυρακίου και αχλαδίου». :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2008)

Όταν λέω "υποκοριστικό", εννοώ να χρησιμοποιείται συγχρόνως και το "μη υποκοριστικό" του, με την ίδια έννοια. Το ζευγάρι και το ζευγαράκι. Το αρνί και το αρνάκι. Όταν μου λες ότι το καμάκι, γεράκι, λαβράκι θεωρούνται υποκοριστικά, εννοείς προφανώς τις αρχαίες λέξεις κάμαξ, ιέραξ και λάβραξ. Αλλά γιατί λες ότι θεωρούνται υποκοριστικά: Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι οι αρχαίες λέξεις με κατάληξη -αξ, στην Ν. Ελληνική πήραν την κατάληξη -άκι, και όταν λέμε "λαβράκι", δεν εννοούμε "μικρός λάβραξ", εννοούμε "λάβραξ".

Όταν λέμε, όμως, "του ζευγαρακιού" αντί "του ζευγαριού", είναι μια γελοία προσπάθεια να επιμείνουμε στο υποκοριστικό, ενώ υπάρχει σε πρώτη χρήση και ζήτηση το... "ασμίκρυντο" το είπες; Το αρνάκι μπορείς να το πεις και αρνί, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επιμείνεις στη γενική του "αρνακιού". Και το καφεδάκι μπορείς να το πεις καφέ, όχι να το καταντήσεις "καφεδακιού". Το σπανάκι, από το spinachium, όμως, δεν μπορείς να το πεις "σπανί", οπότε αναγκαστικά θα πεις του "σπανακιού" -- ή θα αλλάξεις σύνταξη, αν σ' ενοχλεί. 

Και, στο κάτω-κάτω, επιμένω ότι αυτός που είναι υπεύθυνος για να γράψει έναν τίτλο πάνω σε μια τηλεοπτική εικόνα, μπορεί να κάνει και άλλη επιλογή από το "ζευγαρακιού" -- μέχρι να συνηθίσουμε αυτά που λες ότι θα συνηθίσουμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 9, 2008)

danae said:


> Συμφωνώ! Κι ένα άλλο που μισώ είναι τα "λεφτάκια". Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο, δεν τα βλέπω με τόση αγάπη...



Προτιμώ τη βερσιόν του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, που τα λέει "λεφτούλια". (Εγώ τα βλέπω με μεγάλη αγάπη)


----------



## danae (Jul 9, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Προτιμώ τη βερσιόν του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, που τα λέει "λεφτούλια".



Αυτό, μάλιστα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

@Άλεξ: Ναι, υποκοριστικά θεωρούνται το γεράκι και τα άλλα, άλλωστε σε ενέργεια παραμένουν και κάποιες από τις λέξεις από τις οποίες προήλθαν, π.χ. οι ιέρακες. Αλλά, όπως είπες και όπως είπα, επειδή το φοβόμαστε το —_ακιού_, όταν έχουμε πρόχειρο το «ασμίκρυντο», οι σώφρονες αυτό σπεύδουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν. Εκεί που δεν είναι πρόχειρο ή έχει άλλη σημασία, κάποιος θα πει πρώτος «του καζανακιού» και θα ακολουθήσουν οι άλλοι. Το ερώτημα είναι πόσο θέλεις να «προκαλέσεις» όταν δεν ισχύει αυτό. Είναι οι τίτλοι στην τηλεόραση το καλύτερο μέρος να γίνεις προκλητικός; Πάντως, οι αλλαγές στη γλώσσα προκύπτουν επειδή, δίπλα σ' αυτούς που θα αντιδράσουν στο προκλητικό, υπάρχουν και άλλοι που δεν θα αντιδράσουν.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2009)

Αυτές τις μέρες διαβάζω τη _Βίβλο Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας_ τού ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ. και, ομολογουμένως, είναι το τελευταίο μέρος όπου κάποιος αναμένει να συναντήσει το ζήτημα της γενικής των υποκοριστικών, καθώς είναι γεμάτη κείμενα υψηλού επιπέδου εξειδίκευσης, γραμμένα από ειδικούς για ειδικούς, με ό,τι τούτο σημαίνει για το ύφος και το γλωσσικό επίπεδο που χρησιμοποιούνται. Κι όμως!

Τα _bow thrusters_ έχουν αποδοθεί «προπελάκια (της πλώρης)», οπότε η αναπόφευκτη γενική τους είναι ένα περήφανα οξύτονο _προπελακιών_. Αυτά εις επίρρωση των όσων είπε ο nickel παραπάνω, στο #12.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2013)

Τα μυστικά του στικακιού και η γενική των υποκοριστικών


----------

